# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  SUNAT: Motor de la informalidad y de la pérdida de competitividad en el Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Aprovecho la reciente ley para que los independientes aporten a las AFP o a la ONP obligatoriamente, para descargar sólo algo de mi frustración e impotencia de tener a una autoridad tributaria tan ineficiente en nuestro país.  
El asunto es que hace ya un buen tiempo vengo sufriendo en carne propia las dificultades para entender a cabalidad cada una de las miles y enredadas normas que nos impone la SUNAT sólo a los formales, mientras que son ellos mismos los que fomentan la informalidad con sus cuestionadas normas. 
Primero que nada, dígame alguien si entiende perfectamente cuándo le corresponde pagar detracciones y qué porcentaje es el que hay que pagar, si tenemos una infinidad de posibilidades que hace muy enredado saber exactamente quién paga y cuánto paga. ¿No sería más fácil que todos paguen detracción o ninguno lo haga; o aunque sea, que la detracción sea un único porcentaje para no confundirnos?, porque si no, es muy fácil equivocarse, y mucho más fácil aún para la autoridades de la SUNAT imponer la infracción, que muchas veces son excesivamente drásticas y que afectan a la competitividad de dichas empresas. 
Personalmente considero que pierdo mucho tiempo en tratar de llevar la contabilidad de mi empresa ordenada, y ello se debe a que debo estar pendiente al milímetro de estar haciendo las cosas bien para no ser multado; y aún así nunca estoy seguro de estar haciéndolo a la perfección. En ese sentido, me parece absurdo que sean las empresas compradoras, las que tengan que pagar las detracciones de la empresas proveedoras. ¿Acaso no estamos todos muy ocupados en nuestros propios negocios, como para tener que ocuparnos de pagos ajenos?. Todo esto le quita tiempo a mi empresa para dedicarse a producir, por lo que cada empresa o contribuyente debería ser el responsable de pagar sus propios tributos. Y lo mismo sucede con los recibos por honorarios, donde las empresas son las encargadas de retener y pagar el Impuesto a la Renta del trabajador. ¡Ya estamos todos bien grandazos, para que cada uno se ocupe de sus asuntos! 
Muchas veces las empresas no pagan las detracciones, o no pagan el IR de los recibos por honorarios que reciben, y a partir de ahora tampoco pagarán la AFP de los trabajadores; por lo que los perjudicados terminan siendo las personas o empresas que deberían haber cumplido con pagar sus propios impuestos. Pero a la SUNAT le importa un bledo esto, porque a la hora de declarar impuestos, allí sí cada uno es responsable de lo que dice la factura o el recibo por honorario. 
Y ahora salen con este tema del aporte obligatorio de los independientes a las AFP o a la ONP, donde siguen complicando las cosas y dónde siguen dándole la responsabilidad del pago, a quienes no corresponde ese dinero. Yo digo y pienso: "Si es tu plata, entonces deposítala tú y hazte responsable tú también si es que no la pagas; y de paso, déjame trabajar para poder producir más". Pero no, a la SUNAT le encanta hacer el tema súper complicado -mientras más complicado, mejor parece- probablemente para poder multar a las empresas formales y así poder recaudar el dinero que finalmente se escurrirá en corrupción e ineficiencia estatal.  
La principal tarea de la SUNAT debería ser la de incorporar a más empresas y trabajadores formales en el Perú, pero con los pasos que dan y la actitud que tienen con todos los formales, lo que finalmente logran en definitiva, es fomentar la informalidad en el Perú y recaudar menos impuestos, que son necesarios para hacer las obras y reformas que nunca hacen y que el Perú requiere desde hace muchísimo tiempo, tanto en Educación, Salud, Infraestructura y Seguridad. 
Es obvio señores de la SUNAT, que ustedes juegan en contra del país y en contra de la formalización. Maneras de sacarle la vuelta al sistema existen y existirán, y es obvio que quienes ganan S/.750 al mes de forma independiente o los que ya aportan como dependientes, no van a estar dispuestos a que les descuenten de forma obligatoria, porque hay muchas necesidades que cubrir hoy mismo, incluso pensando en nuestro futuro como adultos mayores. Para mí está claro que los formales vamos a tener que seguir sufriendo la incapacidad y persecución de la SUNAT, por lo que solo me queda comentar que la autoridad tributaria del Perú, es también uno de principales motores que empuja la informalidad y la pérdida de competitividad en nuestro país, cuando debería ser todo lo contrario.Temas similares: Artículo: Pérdida de alimentos en Perú permitiría alimentar a casi dos millones de personas EE.UU.: la pérdida de abejas es económicamente insostenible ¿Qué es el Investment Casting ó Fundición a la cera perdida? MOCHILA FUMIGADORA FUMIGADOR MOTOFUMIGADOR AGRICOLA MOTOR GASOLINA GASOLINERO MOTORIZADA PULVERIZADOR PULVERIZADORA FUMIGACION HERBICIDA PLAGICIDA INSECTICIDA CONTROL PLAGA HIERBA MALA STIHL SOLO PERU Minería, agroexportación y comercio presentan niveles de informalidad laboral de hasta 70%

----------


## Grupo MARTIN

Absolutamente de acuerdo con usted Sr. Cillóniz, es lamentable que no se haga nada inteligente por incrementar la base tributaria y mas bien demuestren una real incapacidad para ello. Es necesario que todos paguemos impuestos, por justicia y porque de esos recursos podemos exigir a nuestra autoridades mejores servicios e infraestructura, si no pagamos no tenemos derecho a nada.
En nuestro caso, nos hemos convencido de que es mejor contratar los servicios de estudios legales y contables serios, que con su servicio y asesoría  nos aseguramos de poder llevar nuestra contabilidad correctamente e incluso, acogernos a los beneficios de regímenes especiales con los cuales cumplimos escrupulosamente.
Saludos cordiales,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado, totalmente de acuerdo con que se necesita de un estudio contable para poder llevar la fiesta en paz con la SUNAT, y créeme que así lo hago; pero aún así es toda una misión la de estar en constante comunicación con el estudio contable para que te orienten y logres salir en este horrible laberinto de impuestos en los plazos permitidos. 
El hecho es que no hay que ser un pitoniso para saber que todas estas normas lo que hacen es ahuyentar a los emprendedores del mundo formal, para que se instauren para siempre en el informal o para sacarle la vuelta de alguna manera al sistema. Con el nivel de educación que tiene el Perú, las normas de la SUNAT son para muchos como las instrucciones de armado de un producto en idioma chino, y obviamente así no van a conseguir que los emprendedores informales se formalicen finalmente.  
La única ventaja de ser formal es que puedes proveer a empresas formales, pero después de eso no hay nada más.  ¿A dónde terminan las impuestos que pagamos, luego de toda la complicación que implica? ¿Cómo está nuestra Educación? ¿Cómo está nuestra Salud? ¿Cómo está nuestra Infraestructira? ¿Cómo está nuestra Seguridad?  
Pagarle al Estado no sale a cuenta, y si ser formal va a ser más un dolor de cabeza o una preocupación que un beneficio, entonces estamos dando pasos hacia atrás en cuanto a la formalización de nuestra economía se refiere. 
Finalmente comparto una imagen que refleja el trato que recibe el trabajador formal del Estado peruano en general, cuya analogía jamás entenderán los que forman parte de este Estado corrupto e ineficiente, que vive de nosotros como lo hacen los piojos, los zancudos y demás parásitos chupasangre. 
Saludos

----------


## Alper

Buena, Bruno:
La foto es  fiel reflejo de la realidad del emprendedor.

----------


## Grupo MARTIN

Buena foto, ciertamente que grafica fielmente el sentir de casi la totalidad de los empresarios y emprendedores del país, sin embargo, sigo pensando que si no cumplimos con pagar nuestros impuestos, nada podemos reclamar o exigir al sistema-estado y si mas bien tenemos mucho que perder al ser ese estado el que tiene la capacidad de clausurarnos, embargarnos y multarnos. Como comentario final puedo decir que he aprendido que por cada norma que nos obliga a cumplir con una determinada obligación tributaria, existe otra que te dice que no o no al 100%, siempre y cuando cumplas con ciertas condiciones.
Saludos cordiales,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado, me parece muy bien que todavía existan personas como tú y empresas como la de ustedes, que tienen claro que para progresar hay que pagar impuestos, porque es difícil encontrar en nuestro país a gente que busque el bien común. En eso estamos totalmente de acuerdo, y es precisamente lo que el Estado debería promover, pero no lo hace. Más bien, en la actualidad estamos en un círculo vicioso donde el Estado no hace, y el contribuyente evade; por lo que estamos pésimo en este sentido.  
Yo digo y pienso, de qué me sirve pagar Essalud, si debo pagar aparte un seguro privado, porque en el seguro social no vas a conseguir el mismo nivel y calidad de atención. De qué me sirve pagar Impuesto a la Renta, si nuestras carreteras están colapsadas, y debemos gastar más en combustible y en mantenimiento del auto. De qué nos sirve pagarlo, si tenemos que contratar seguridad privada para que no nos roben lo que hemos ganado con nuestro esfuerzo. De qué sirve que pague mis impuestos al Estado, si a mi hijos los tengo que me meter a un colegio privado para que reciba una educación de calidad y no sea un lastre para el Estado. 
Ayer escuché a Ántero Flores Aráoz en RPP, quejándose de los mismo que yo, porque habían tenido que contratar a una persona para que se ocupe específicamente de pagar detracciones. ¿Alguien le ha explicado o le ha hecho entender a esta manga de burros burócratas lo que la palabra "competitividad" significa? ¿Acaso no saben lo que significa "ser eficiente"?... ¡Definitivamente no lo saben! 
Tengo entendido que algunos países escandinavos pagan hasta 50% de renta, pero sus hijos estudian gratis y aprenden bien, sus enfermos se atienden gratis y se atienden bien, sus ciudadanos circulan por autopistas impecables y seguras, etc, etc, etc. Es decir, "pago impuestos, y los pago contento", pero aquí definitivamente no ocurre eso, por lo que mocharnos el 30% de nuestra utilidad es un verdadero robo para un Estado corrupto e ineficiente como el nuestro. Pero no bajan ni bajarán el IR, porque de dónde van a comer si no, todos los otorongos que viven de nosotros; más aún si la informalidad crece con medidas como la del aporte obligatorio de los independientes a algún sistema de pensiones. 
En fin, vuelvo a rescatar tu compromiso de pagar impuestos por el bien de todos, pero algo drástico debe pasar en el Estado y la SUNAT, para que la mayoría de personas piense y actúe como tú. Sin embargo, debes ser consciente que en el Perú son muy pocos los que piensan así, por lo que hay que convencerlos de otra manera; y es en ese sentido que el Estado está confundido y yendo en sentido contrario al de los constribuyentes. 
Esperemos algún día seamos parte de un sistema más formalizado, donde todos o la mayoría contribuyamos, y donde el Estado haga lo que tiene que hacer. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Lamentablemente no puedo dejar de sorprenderme e indignarme con este tema de la SUNAT. 
Ahora resulta que quienes quieren ahorrar tiempo pagando detracciones por Internet, utilizando una tarjeta de crédito VISA afiliada a Verified by Visa, deben hacerlo exclusivamente con el navegador Internet Explorer 8. Hasta allí, se lo puedo pasar a esta zarta de incompetentes, pero resulta que cada vez que quiero pagar tengo que borrar mis archivos temporales de Internet, lo cual me borra todas las cuentas a las que les hago pagos regulares y demás datos importantes que se graban en mi computadora.  
He perdido mucho tiempo haciendo intento tras intento para que el sistema culmine con el proceso de pago de detracciones, y luego tuve que seguir perdiendo más tiempo porque los intentos fallidos se cargaron al crédito utilizado de mi tarjeta. Al final, sale más a cuenta ir a pagar detracciones al estúpido Banco de la Nación, teniendo que arriesgarme a que algún delincuente me robe la plata que tengo que depositar en efectivo, porque el inservible sistema de la página web de la SUNAT es una reverenda porquería. 
¿A dónde carajo meten nuestra plata estos incompetentes de la SUNAT? No se trata de una empresa de diseño web que está empezando y que puede tener algunos problemas para que sus páginas funcionen en los distintos navegadores. Se trata de una institución del Estado, la cual nos quita plata para supuestamente mejorar nuestras vidas en diversas áreas, pero todo es una tremenda porquería: Educación, Salud, Infraestructura y Seguridad. 
Inviertan nuestra plata carajo en mejorar su porquería de página web, al menos para que podamos pagar sus absurdas detracciones a través de Internet; o simplifiquen el sistema,  que lo único que hacen con nosotros es hacernos perder tiempo valiosísimo para hacer cosas productivas, en vez de todas sus ridículas "burrocracias".  
¡¡¡¡¡BESTIASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!  :Mad:

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Llevo más de una hora intentando pagar detracciones con mi tarjeta VISA, y no sé cuántos intentos fallidos tengo ingresando mis datos para poder hacer el pago de esta estúpida burocracia estatal, incluso habiendo borrado los archivos temporales de Internet. ¿Quién multa a estos burros que trabajan en la SUNAT, cuando su página web no sirve para pagar las detracciones a tiempo? 
Es verdaderamente increíble vivir en carne propia toda la pérdida de competitividad del sector privado, producto del mismo Estado peruano. ADUANAS me subió los precios de mis equipos sin importarles lo que decía la factura; SUNAT que nos hace pagar un parte del IGV a los 7 días, y el resto a fin de mes, haciendo largas colas y perdiendo tiempo; CARRETERAS colapsadas que nos hacen perder más plata y tiempo, SEGURIDAD que nos roba plata al igual que ADUANAS o la SUNAT en las carreteras o en tu propia casa, SALUD en paro desde hace no sé cuanto tiempo y hospitales nuevos sin poder usarse, y una EDUCACIÓN que lo único que hace es que volvamos a elegir a los mismos ineptos y corruptos de toda la vida. 
Dame paciencia Dios mío, que de verdad la necesito.

----------


## Benjamin Pantigozo

Ese es el problema de una institucion, cuando la que lo maneja ha entrado por recomendacion familiar de la pareja presidencial. Igualmente, los que trabajan alli, una gran mayoria entran solo por recomendacion y no por meritos y capacidades, es por eso que la bendita SUNAT tiene tantas fallas y deficiencias, sin embargo sus errores quieren ellos que paguen los contribuyentes y encima, para con...... lo multan a uno... Porque tienen que ocurrir semejantes injusticias en el Peru? que es lo que ocurre con los profesionales de esta epoca? acaso es el reflejo de la pesima educacion que reciben en colegios y universidades? porque no tener sentido comun para las cosas ya es algo normal en el Peru en todas las instituciones en especial gubernamentales. Hay tanto reclamo evidente, sin embargo la gran jefa no dice nada y menos el estafador presidente.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Ese es el problema de una institucion, cuando la que lo maneja ha entrado por recomendacion familiar de la pareja presidencial. Igualmente, los que trabajan alli, una gran mayoria entran solo por recomendacion y no por meritos y capacidades, es por eso que la bendita SUNAT tiene tantas fallas y deficiencias, sin embargo sus errores quieren ellos que paguen los contribuyentes y encima, para con...... lo multan a uno... Porque tienen que ocurrir semejantes injusticias en el Peru? que es lo que ocurre con los profesionales de esta epoca? acaso es el reflejo de la pesima educacion que reciben en colegios y universidades? porque no tener sentido comun para las cosas ya es algo normal en el Peru en todas las instituciones en especial gubernamentales. Hay tanto reclamo evidente, sin embargo la gran jefa no dice nada y menos el estafador presidente.

 Hola Mariano, no tienes una idea de la total frustración que siento cuando vivo en carne propia cómo el Estado -en este caso la SUNAT- le pone el freno de mano a mi negocio, y me hace pasar tan mal rato con sus normas y burocracias, que hasta dolor de cabeza me da de la frustración. Hoy le he deseado lo peor a la inepta de la prima de Nadine, la Sra. Tania Quispe Mansilla, porque no sé qué diablos le pasa por la cabeza para mantener un sistema tributario tan complicado y trabado, cuando lo que necesitamos urgente es una total reforma tributaria, empezando porque esta incapaz se largue a su casa, al igual que todos los amigos de la Presidenta Nadine. 
Es es colmo que se le suba el sueldo a los Ministros por ejemplo a S/.30,000, con la excusa de que es necesario para contratar a grandes técnicos, pero lo único que se ve en este gobierno en los puestos públicos son los familiares y amigos de Nadine. Cómo pueden ser tan descarados de ganar plata así de fácil, a costa de nosotros que nos rompemos el lomo a diario para producir ese dinero que con tanta facilidad se llevan al bolsillo estos buenos para nada. ¿Acaso creen estos hijos de su madre que nosotros nos debemos a ellos?... Ustedes se deben a nosotros manga de pobres diablos, porque sin nuestros impuestos, se quedan sin sueldo; y es por eso que se me revienta el hígado cuando me pongo a escribir de esto. La verdad es que insultaría a más no poder a todos estos políticos que hacen de nuestras vidas, vidas peores que las que merecemos. 
Lamento dar este ejemplo a los demás, pero por mi parte, confieso que le sacaré la vuelta al Estado cada vez que pueda, aunque salgan a criticarme. Soy una persona a la que le molesta mucho la injusticia, y no me voy a dejar atropellar por todas estas porquerías de autoridades que se la quieren llevar fácil, a costa de nuestro esfuerzo. La foto de más arriba es una realidad, y fácilmente podemos comparar a las autoridades del Estado con choros o estafadores de la calle, y yo no le voy a dar mi plata así de fácil a ese tipo de gente que no vale nada, y que no aporta al desarrollo del país.  
Saludos

----------


## Benjamin Pantigozo

Comprendo tu frustracion y enojo, porque es totalmente incomprensible que por ejemplo me envien un aviso en el que me digan que debo de pagar 100 soles de impuesto, lo cual no concuerda con lo estimado por el contador,que dice que no es 100 soles sino 200 soles...Por no tener problemas pago los 200 soles, y sin embargo me llega el aviso de que mi pago no es correcto y que por lo tanto se me multa por falsear y no pagar lo correcto.!!!! POR EL AMOR DE DIOS, ESOS DESDICHADOS HIJOS DE SU MADRE NO HACEN BIEN LAS COSAS Y POR ELLO ME PONEN UNA MULTA ENCIMA DE QUE ESTOY OBEDECIENDO A MI CONCIENCIA Y A MI MORAL???? DONDE CARAJO ESTAMOS.. QUE NOS QUEDA HACER...INCENDIAREMOS LA SUNAT?? ESO QUIERE ESTE GOBIERNO INEPTO LLENO DE PORQUERIAS? DONDE ESTA LA HONESTIDAD DE NADINE QUE DICE...No es tan dificil caminar honesto???  sin embargo ella es la que pone a sus familiares y partidarios tira de gente inutil, seguramente salidos de esas universidades de pacotilla, donde se venden los grados y titulos.. Donde esta ese ministro Castilla que dice es un genio y que por eso debe ganar mas de 30 mil soles... CARAJO ACASO SE GANA LA PLATA DESDE UN ESCRITORIO SIMPLEMENTE FIRMANDO Y A VECES SI LEER LO QUE FIRMAS? O ES QUE PARA GANAR ESE SUELDO HAY QUE SER CONCHUDO, SINVERGUENZA Y SIN UNA GOTA DE SANGRE EL LA CARA..... CREO QUE TENEMOS QUE HACER UNA CAMPANA Y ALERTAR AL CIUDADANO QUE REALMENTE CONTRIBUYE Y PAGA SUS IMPUESTOS A FIN DE MANDARLE UN AVISO PREVIO A ESTE GOBIERNO Y PONERNOS DE ACUERDO PARA NO PAGAR IMPUESTOS, ASI DE FACIL Y CONTUDENTE DEBE SER, DE LO CONTRARIO LOS ABUSOS Y LAS ESTUPIDECES AHOGARAN AL PAIS. 
Un abrazo.

----------

